# Extra 2006 Sunterra Points.



## Hannah (Aug 16, 2006)

I have 2000 points left for 2006 after rolling over all of the points allowed for 2006 to 2007. My question is what do i do with them. We had Williamsburg, VA book for Thankgiving week but are unable to go (trying to save our vac. time and money for 2wks in St.Martin in March). I don't want to "waste" them (if you don't use them, you lose them). Any suggestion on what I can do with them.


----------



## bobcat (Aug 16, 2006)

Hannah said:
			
		

> I have 2000 points left for 2006 after rolling over all of the points allowed for 2006 to 2007. My question is what do i do with them. We had Williamsburg, VA book for Thankgiving week but are unable to go (trying to save our vac. time and money for 2wks in St.Martin in March). I don't want to "waste" them (if you don't use them, you lose them). Any suggestion on what I can do with them.


On Nov. 1 call Sunterra and use them to help pay 2007 M F.


----------



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> On Nov. 1 call Sunterra and use them to help pay 2007 M F.


Don't think that will work, you've got to use the 2007 points for the 2007 MFs, I do believe.


----------



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

Hannah said:
			
		

> I have 2000 points left for 2006 after rolling over all of the points allowed for 2006 to 2007. My question is what do i do with them. We had Williamsburg, VA book for Thankgiving week but are unable to go (trying to save our vac. time and money for 2wks in St.Martin in March). I don't want to "waste" them (if you don't use them, you lose them). Any suggestion on what I can do with them.


Well you could've rolled them all over if you'd done it by the appropriate deadline.  If you wanted to book an I.I. reservation for the future... any reservation booked for 2007 and 2008, as long as you book prior to 1Oct will use your 2006 points first!



> Saving Your SunOptions...the global currency of relaxation™
> 
> Club members may now save their SunOptions online.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobcat (Aug 16, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Don't think that will work, you've got to use the 2007 points for the 2007 MFs, I do believe.


In the past  I used same year points to pay m f. I called last week and was told I can use my unused points for M F. They only take back so many points and it starts on Nov 1. the rep said call Nov 1 to make sure they will take them. Also, I think it takes 6 weeks to process.


----------



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> In the past  I used same year points to pay m f. I called last week and was told I can use my unused points for M F. They only take back so many points and it starts on Nov 1. the rep said call Nov 1 to make sure they will take them. Also, I think it takes 6 weeks to process.


bobcat, you may need to call several times and take the majority answer, because I know that if you want to pay 2007 MFs you're going to have to use 2007 SunOptions.  Leftover 2006 SunOptions will not work.  I've surveyed the CSAs at Club Sunterra and the majority have that answer.


----------



## bobcat (Aug 16, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> bobcat, you may need to call several times and take the majority answer, because I know that if you want to pay 2007 MFs you're going to have to use 2007 SunOptions.  Leftover 2006 SunOptions will not work.  I've surveyed the CSAs at Club Sunterra and the majority have that answer.


Spence, Thank You , this is the info the rep gave me last week. I will call Sunterra again.


----------



## bobcat (Aug 16, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> Spence, Thank You , this is the info the rep gave me last week. I will call Sunterra again.


Spence, the rep gave me the wrong info. I called Sunterra and was told i have to use 2007 points to pay M F. Because I banked my points before June 31 I did not lose any. I can take the points now on Nov 1 and use them to pay 2007 m. f.Thank you.


----------



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a limit of 30,000 points or total annual allottment, whichever is less,  that can be used each year for any of the conversions, be it FeeOptions, AirOptions, MileOptions, CruiseOptions, CasinoOptions, etc.  Most people don't have to worry about hitting that limit.  So if you have 10,000 2006 SunOptions and saved them all to 2007 giving you 20,000 to use in 2007 or borrowed 2008 giving you 30,000 to use in 2007, you still can only covert 10,000 of them.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 16, 2006)

How much do they give you per point for MF's?


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, 

Do these have ot be part of the Sunterra Trust to be used for MF's? 

Like if I own SVM , and I join Sunterra. Will be be paying my MF's to SVM or Sunterra? I know with SVM, I can't book 07 weeks unless my MF's are paid.


----------



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> How much do they give you per point for MF's?


Used to be ~7cents now it's down to 5.85cents per SunOption.  You and I know that not many of us have MFs lower than that to make it economical.  Most people have MFs of around 10cents per SunOption.


----------

